# Where are the hawks?



## lionelulrich (Sep 25, 2014)

I have been associated with Kestrel Hawks for 24 yrs. I bought mine in 1984 and still have her. Where are the others? At last count, there was one being rebuilt in New Brunswick, Canada. There were three in Eastern Ontario, Canada, two in Arizona, one in Mississippi, and mine, 
That is eight.................If anyone knows of any others or new owners, please advise me. I can be reached directly at [email protected] or 1 519 485 2706.
I know two others went to Thailand, of which one crashed and burned. The one in New Brunswick apparently went to England a long time ago, and has just returned. I saw one in Virginia, at a school or museum, that had been cut in half and mounted on a wall. 

Keep them flying............................


----------

